# Highway horse



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hehehe hello fellow queenslander. i thought the countryside in the background looked familiar  you dog looks like mine


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome. Gotta love those uber long rides.  I will be riding 25 miles to my mom's later today then another couple tomorrow to the lake out there. Your girl is very pretty.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

She was like "Ooooh, who's that pretty mare?? Maybe we can be friends!" :lol: 

I am always amazed by how horses drink. They suck up the water as if through a straw. Pretty cute to watch.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

no she like oooooo who is that peice of [instert word}


----------

